# For Sale 1968 Schwinn Mini Twinn Ramshorn



## sm2501

For sale- 1968 Schwinn Mini Twinn tandem. Original bike with added Wald Ramshorn handlebars. Needs a good cleaning, but I think will detail out VERY NICE. The chrome appears to be very nice and no touchups. 2 speed yellow band kick back hub. This bike was purchased from the original owners and they stated they bought the bike new from a bicycle shop in Missouri and had the Wald Ramshorn handlebars added at that time. The seats are soft, but have darkened with age from the sun. The front tire was replaced at one time or another, and the front brake have modern pads on them. $1750 delivered FREE to Memory Lane with deposit. Only cavaet here is I am leaving early Tuesday morning, April 24 2012.


----------



## sm2501

Free delivery to the swaps this weekend!


----------



## sm2501

Sold!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bike Bitten

*Sold! Sold! Sold!*

Hey Scott,

Nice site. I signed up a while back. I will be visiting more now. Looking forward to seeing the Mini Twinn

Brian


----------

